# Stopover between Calais and Reims



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

To relieve the depression of this cold weather we are planning our summer holiday :lol: Anticipate taking Eurotunnel to arrive in Calais about 8pm (as long as it doesn't get stuck in the tunnel 8O ) and head far south. Would want to stop the first night not too many miles from Calais, certainly before we got to Reims, but aires seem a bit thin on the ground in that area according to the books. Has anyone found any good spots?

Mrs D


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Cracking little aire just north of St Quentin at Bellicourt - Riqueval.

Only 2 official spots but shouldn't be a problem at that time of year.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4353

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Many thanks Pete. Just the ticket, as long as there's space (we're talking June - planning in advance, pretending it's summer 8) :lol: )


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're welcome, although there is only 2 'official' spots, there is plenty of room to overnight in the adjacent car park.
A van spent the night there no problems when we visited.

Pete


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi ****.Make sure you have water on board 4€ in june 08 other wise free, their is a museum close all about the barges and tunnel! you can do the the round trip takes about 6 hours. Nice walks next to the aires our dogs loved it their.


----------



## jol (Nov 12, 2009)

hi, been following this post, we are off to la bresse skiing in feb, can anyone recommend an aire about another 100 miles further south for an overnight stop? (approx 3-4hrs from calais!!)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

jol,

There's here, south of Reims, 3 hours from Calais:










http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439

Dave


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Strongly recommend DAB's suggestion.

You'll want to stay longer than 1 day.

Ian


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will be arriving at Calais in June at about 2200 hours so plan to drive for a couple of hours ...Im new to all this! Pete would that aire be ok with someone coming that late ? or would a stopover at one of the toll motorway service stations be ok?

Cheers


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pat62 said:


> I will be arriving at Calais in June at about 2200 hours so plan to drive for a couple of hours ...Im new to all this! Pete would that aire be ok with someone coming that late ? or would a stopover at one of the toll motorway service stations be ok?
> 
> Cheers


I can't see it being a problem arriving late, just respect any other motorhomes already there and keep noise to a minimum.

I personally wouldn't recommend staying the night on Autoroute services, but some do.

Pete


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are only around 8 spaces on this Aire alongside the canal. There is an adjacent car park but, although the Aire is one of the best, there is a possibility you might not get in that late at night. It is also a bit off the beaten track for late night driving especially if you want to get away early the next day.

I suggest you research an Aire on the campingcar-infos site.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*100 Miles*



jol said:


> hi, been following this post, we are off to la bresse skiing in feb, can anyone recommend an aire about another 100 miles further south for an overnight stop? (approx 3-4hrs from calais!!)


Try Terre Rouge

See my post here or.....

Terre Rouge

I do not know the exact opening dates

TM


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Try the camping at Arques, near St. Omer, there is an aire alongside open when the camping is closed, I wouldn't personally use an Autoroute aire, but each to his own,,,, Jack & Patty Cornwall


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

shedbrewer said:


> I wouldn't personally use an Autoroute aire, but each to his own,,,, Jack & Patty Cornwall


No, and neither would we. It's just not worth the risk.

Jock.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

pat62 said:


> I will be arriving at Calais in June at about 2200 hours so plan to drive for a couple of hours ...Im new to all this! Pete would that aire be ok with someone coming that late ? or would a stopover at one of the toll motorway service stations be ok?
> 
> Cheers


Personally I would just drive into Calais and park on the aire - or by the small boat harbour by the Holiday Inn (Not always accessible as they do hold things at the marina there), but the aire is fine and make a good start next day.

Especially if new to this, it will give you a break between the RHD and LHD - just my pennoth. This is what we usually do anyway.

Carol


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am grateful and will be following the advice given but I do find it odd that motorhomes are targeted abroad at service stations, shame it would be so convenient for one night. Does it happen in the UK as well ?

Thanks to everyone


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have stayed on the A26 motorway services with no trouble.
Park in the well lit areas near to fuel station. They usually have cctv covering these areas.

Advice from French policeman.

DAve p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Services*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We have stayed on the A26 motorway services with no trouble.
> Park in the well lit areas near to fuel station. They usually have cctv covering these areas.
> 
> Advice from French policeman.
> ...


I have stayed on the A26 Aires (unmanned) in an emergency. The A26 with Service Station is a better Idea.

But if there are nicer, quieter and better place if it is not 3am in the morning.

TM


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Because I am arriving in the evening at Calais and I want to drive for a couple of hours I may just stop on one of the A26 service stations for the first night... I shall play it by ear on the night !!


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Shame there are no tours on that month... convoy !!


----------

